# S13 KA24DE Turbo Kit



## aznSILVIA06 (Jan 9, 2004)

My friend has a '93 240SX that he recently had a Auto to manual transmission swap. He is now looking to buy a turbo kit for the KA but he and I both can't seem to find one. If you know of any please feel free to tell me. THANKS!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

realnissan.com


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah, realnissan is probably the lowest priced turbo kit I have seen that looks like its worth a shit. you can piece one together yourself for almost $1k less than that if you shop around. or watch ebay, I've seen a few turbo kits go on there for around $1500


----------



## akihabro (Aug 12, 2003)

all the kits out are for 95 and above which sucks. well im doing a lotta reseach and gonna piece together a kit for my car.


----------

